# archery



## MAfreak (Feb 6, 2016)

i admit, with the modern sports-bows its easier to aim, because of that arrow-fixing-stuff on it (also in a battle it would take to long to load an arrow there).





but anyway i'm happy that after buying a sports-archery-set as addition to the "common" martial arts training, and practising a little bit, i could reach my goal of hitting a flying frisbee rather quick.


----------



## Buka (Feb 6, 2016)

Nice shot!


----------

